# Help sizing a Domane Koppenberg



## sparkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi- I'm considering buying a 56cm Domane Koppenberg. I'm 5'9". I usually ride a 54 with a 120 stem but I'm now on a 55 with a 100 and prefer the longer top tube. I used to get some toe overlap which I don't anymore. My saddle height is 72.5. Is anyone else here similarly sized on a 56 that can comment?

thanks!


----------



## Koppenberg (Feb 1, 2016)

What I did was measured my current ride and compared the measurements to the ones listed for the Koppenberg. I was on a medium/large Giant and ended up with a 58cm Koppenberg running a 100 stem. Mine is the Viper Red edition.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Try a 56cm Emonda, they are the same geometry. An H1 fit might be rare on a shop floor but the difference between an H1 & H2 will be east to estimate. If the Emonda works, the Domane Koppenburg will too.

Beware of bar reach too, there is lots of variability in reach from model to model. This obviously affects stem length but is often overlooked.


----------

